# General Tonic with large algae shrimp.



## cherdemelle (29 Dec 2012)

Hello everyone,
Is there a General Tonic that I can safely use with my mature algae shrimp.I am aware that I cannot use products containing 'copper'(although there does seem to be some debate over tolerance to this chemical).  I have read on the net that Tetra Genral Tonic is safer to use, I would be grateful if someone could confirm this for me.  I recently purchased some 'Glowlight Danios' and had them segregated for a while before intrducing them to the main tank, but one is showing signs of pale colouration which I am worried may lead to a disease. The tank is heavily planted and Danios are very fast moving to net.
Thanking you in anticipation of replies.


----------



## Nat N (29 Dec 2012)

Hi,
Do you mean this: Tetra Tetramedica General Tonic
And do you mean Amano Shrimps (Caridina Multidentata) when you say “algae shrimps”?
In any case, the Tetra Tonic is a medication and medications only need to be used when absolutely necessary and when you definitely know what exactly you are treating. “Pale colouration” can be caused by many things and as such does not lead to a disease – it is a symptom, not an illness. The fish may be just a weak specimen and if this is the case, it is unlikely you can do anything. On the other hand, being just pale may mean absolutely nothing.
It is a common mistake to grab the fish and start “treatments” without any clear indication of what is actually wrong. Remember – treatment mean chemicals and sometimes they can do more harm than good. If the fish is active and it is only the pale colour you are concerned about, I would not rush to add any treatments. Besides, it could be very simple: this is the only female and the rest of fish you have are more colourful males!


----------



## cherdemelle (30 Dec 2012)

Nat N said:


> Hi,
> Do you mean this: Tetra Tetramedica General Tonic
> And do you mean Amano Shrimps (Caridina Multidentata) when you say “algae shrimps”?
> In any case, the Tetra Tonic is a medication and medications only need to be used when absolutely necessary and when you definitely know what exactly you are treating. “Pale colouration” can be caused by many things and as such does not lead to a disease – it is a symptom, not an illness. The fish may be just a weak specimen and if this is the case, it is unlikely you can do anything. On the other hand, being just pale may mean absolutely nothing.
> It is a common mistake to grab the fish and start “treatments” without any clear indication of what is actually wrong. Remember – treatment mean chemicals and sometimes they can do more harm than good. If the fish is active and it is only the pale colour you are concerned about, I would not rush to add any treatments. Besides, it could be very simple: this is the only female and the rest of fish you have are more colourful males!


 Hello, yes I do mean Amano Shrimp (not cherry shrimps etc). I understand that I should not reach for the medication double quick but this particular fish is not pale as in shade but has pale blotches as though it is the beginning of a fungal disease.  P.S. I have been keeping tropical fish for nearly 20 years but I have only been keeping Amano shrimp for 5 months.  My daughter has been keeping and breeding cherry shrimp for just over a year. So, as you can guess I still have gaps in my knowledge of shrimps.  Thanking you for your further advice.


----------



## Nat N (30 Dec 2012)

Hello again,
I never used Tetra Tonic. However, I found more detailed info on the product: http://www1.tetra.de/tetra_cf/tet_internet_import/import_data/TetraMedica GeneralTonic UK.pdf
From this information – no, you definitely cannot use it when shrimps are present. Any medication treating for parasites is a definite NO with shrimps. Parasites are crustaceans, so are shrimps. Anything which kills parasites will kill or at least harm shrimps.
I was a bit surprised at Tetra statement about this tonic damaging “delicate plants like Hornwort”: Hornwort – a delicate plant??!!  This must be mighty stuff in this bottle!
I would either remove the shrimps and treat the tank (the silicone will go nasty green-blue colour though) or remove the fish into a quarantine tank and treat it there. (I know you said the fish are very quick – a trick of herding them into a corner with one net and catching with another may work but will be stressful for all – for you and your fish).
There may be a possibility to treat the fish with a medication safe for shrimps but it needs to be diagnosed first. I am in no way claiming I can do this easily but a photograph may give a hint – there are plenty of people on the forum which may be able to help when they see it...
Personally, I don’t even remember when I last used any medication. Even finrot can be treated with extra clean water (e.g. water changes every day) – a fish with healthy genes will heal itself without chemicals (and its immune system will improve!). Although, of course, there are cases when medicating is inevitable...


----------



## cherdemelle (31 Dec 2012)

Thankyou for your reply.  I shall carry out extra water changes in the hope that the little Danio in question will be able to over come his difigurement.  I believe wholeheartedly that 'fiddling' with the chemistry, eg: medication, makes things worse although I am worried that it may spread the rest of the shoal.  I very rarely add anything to the aquarium and I certainly do not change the layout of the planting etc as I also think the fish get stressed and that can also lead to more chance of disease.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nat N (1 Jan 2013)

Good evening,
I hope the poor little Danio will get better with just water changes. I have done a little more research and I think I can suggest a medication definately safe for shrimps. I remembered I read that it had been used successfully with much more sensitive shrimps species than Amanos so your shrimps should be fine. It is as broad spectrum medication as Tetra Tonic so may be helpful. It is Seachem Paraguard: Seachem. ParaGuard
I would still use it if only really needed...


----------

